# Anyone with knowledge of ZT computers???



## Ghpr1313 (Jul 11, 2007)

Forum Members,
I need to get a new computer. My Dell is dying. I'm looking to purchase a _ZT Affinity 7290Li Desktop _ from QVC. Now I know that QVC isn't really the place to buy a computer from, but I need to purchase it on a monthly payment plan. Anyway, this computer has an Intel® Core i5 Processor 650, 6GB DDR3 Memory, 1TB SATA HDD, Radeon HD4350 Silent Graphics Card w/ 512MB DDR2 VRAM and DVI/HDMI out, 8-CH High-Definition Audio CODEC w/ jack sensing, and Windows® 7 Home Premium 64. It has Expansion Slots: (1) PCI, (2) PCI Express x1, (1) PCI Express x16, and Expansion Bays2) 5.25" Exposed, (1) 3.5" Exposed, (5) 3.5" Hidden. 
Doing some on line research, I found out that the HDD is a Seagate and the motherboard is Asus.
There's not a lot of info out there on ZT, so if any forum members have any info to share I would be grateful.
Thanks, 
Ghpr1313
http://www.ztsystems.com/Default.aspx?tabid=1239&ProductID=27746


----------



## nebuchadnezzer2 (Feb 22, 2010)

having had a look at it, it looks to be pretty good though as soon as you get it replace the symantec that comes with it, otherwise it looks to be fine, though i'm not too sure about ZT, if someone with some prior experience can give them the thumbs up, then i'd recommend getting the computer.


----------



## Ghpr1313 (Jul 11, 2007)

nebuchadnezzer2 said:


> having had a look at it, it looks to be pretty good though as soon as you get it replace the symantec that comes with it, otherwise it looks to be fine, though i'm not too sure about ZT, if someone with some prior experience can give them the thumbs up, then i'd recommend getting the computer.


Nebuchadnezzer2,
Thanks for your input. This is kind of how I felt. If all the parts are name brand parts I can't see anymore disadvantage in buying this computer than say a Dell. Also it's assemble in New Jersey and comes with a 2 year warranty. I feel computers are a lot like cars...you can get a lemon from GM just as easy as one from Kia. 
Take care & thanks again,
Ghpr1313


----------



## Ghpr1313 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, I went ahead and got it. Received it last Friday. So far it's been great! I opened it up as soon as I got it and took a look around. It has a MSI Motherboard H55-E33, an MSI ATI Radeon HD4350, a Samsung 1TB HDD Hd103s5, a LG DVDr, the Intel Core i5, 350watt power supply, Win 7 Premium Home, and a Logitech Optical mouse and keyboard. The wiring is very professional...nothing loose, everything all secured and clean. Lots of open space inside. I priced all the above items using "New Egg" as my reference guide, total of those parts (except 350 Power supply) totaled $665. That's not including the mid case. I paid $825 w/tax & shipping (divided into 4 monthly payments w/no interest) from QVC. I went to Best Buy and picked up a HP 2159m Monitor for $233 w/tax. I know if I waited and saved up I might have got a comparable system for about $100 or $200 dollars less, but I don't think I could have gotten a _better_ system...I guess time will tell...BTW: My new computer has a 2 year parts & labor warranty on it.
Thanks to all who replied and wish me luck with this new system,
Ghpr1313 smile.gif


----------

